# Chews suitable for an 8 week old puppy?



## Treacle44 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lottie loves chewing but only has toys to bite on at the moment. 

I've bought a puppy kong but wasn't sure what's best to put in it? Are rawhide chews okay? 

Any recommendations please? 

Thanks :0)


----------



## LeeM018 (Aug 26, 2010)

These come in small sizes and will last for ages with a young pup I'd imagine. They're basically just antlers that have fallen off deer heads.

If you want something a little more short term then i found that these  were brilliant when my lad was young.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Don't give your pup rawhide 

You can stuff the kong with their food and freeze it  Just bung in wet food or if its dry soak it in a very weak gravy then stuff the kong and freeze. I would have 2 one in use and oine for the freezer


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

We had nylabones. They do them in a pack for puppies, we got a small dog one and he really like the dental one which was all bobbly. 
And they lasted for ages, we'd still have them but he out grew them so got a bigger one.


----------



## Starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

Personally I think the kongs are a real winner, stuff em with different variations to keep your pup interested, can freeze em, give em fresh, plus they give an awesome mental workout trying to get the yummy stuff out as well as a tasty treat!

I also got my ESS pup a stag bar and he really enjoys it, plus they seem to last forever!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

As others have advised, a frozen kong.  
Carrots are also something you can give but maynot last as long. 
Stay away from the rawhide chews, not only can your pup eventually get a piece off that could get stuck in the throat, they go all horrible and slimey once they've been knawed on a bit. .


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Bully sticks/bull pizzle is also good for a good chewing session.
I gave mine them from puppies.
Always supervised though as with any chew.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

The3DChis said:


> Bully sticks/bull pizzle is also good for a good chewing session.
> I gave mine them from puppies.
> Always supervised though as with any chew.:smilewinkgrin:


My puppy loved bulls pizzle but my god they stink the house out and buddy stunk of them lol, so I'm looking for an alternative


----------



## Treacle44 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks 

She quite likes the kong stuffed with her dry food then frozen & has a nylabone. Tried her on carrot today too which she seemed to like too.

I bought some fish skin sticks but all she's done with it so far is pounce, jump back & bark at it! Lol


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Buy the large size hides with ends tied to mimic a bone, soak in hot water for a few hours, use stout scissors to cut into a suitable size/shape, dry and harden a little in a low oven - you do not to make them solid. 

Custom sized chews for a reasonable price, compared to the price of those marketed for small dogs.


----------



## sammydose (Sep 7, 2011)

With proper use of a den of dog is easy to predict when your puppy will need to use the bathroom. This means you can take your puppy to his toilet location chosen and know that soon will pee or poop to reward them extravagant and play with them at home, knowing you will not have an accident.


----------



## Kazastan (Sep 2, 2011)

Treacle44 said:


> Lottie loves chewing but only has toys to bite on at the moment.
> 
> I've bought a puppy kong but wasn't sure what's best to put in it? Are rawhide chews okay?
> 
> ...


For recreational chewing, a big juicy knuckle end is ideal, your puppy will spend ages chewing away at it, great for teething too. What I do is when puppy has tired and gone to sleep, is I rinse the bone under the cold tap and put the bone away in the fridge ready for next time

I personally do not feel happy with leaving puppies alone with something they can make small enough to perhaps choke on, with a raw knuckle bone they cannot do this [NEVER those roasted knucle bones from pet shops]


----------

